# Cracked Flooring. How To Fix/replace?



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

So what is the best option to replace the floor in a 26rs. The cracks are long and throughout the trailer. There is no way to stretch it and glue it. Best to go with laminate? Vinyl flooring tiles or vinyl planks, carpet or what? Any ideas happily accepted.....

thx


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Laminate is a good option. The other is to cut it out and epoxy fill and paint the floor.

I prefer the laminate flooring option.


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

OutbackBrat said:


> So what is the best option to replace the floor in a 26rs. The cracks are long and throughout the trailer. There is no way to stretch it and glue it. Best to go with laminate? Vinyl flooring tiles or vinyl planks, carpet or what? Any ideas happily accepted.....
> 
> thx


I replaced the flooring in our Outback with TrafficMaster Vinyl Plank flooring. It has tabs that overlap and you just make your cuts to fit with a utility knife and stick them together. It floats (not sealed down) so it can expand and contract with the seasons. Works great and it too5 about a long afternoon to install.

*TrafficMaster Allure Ultra 7.5 in. x 47.6 in. Allure Ultra Vintage Oak Natural Resilient Vinyl Plank Flooring

*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

DeanHeck said:


> So what is the best option to replace the floor in a 26rs. The cracks are long and throughout the trailer. There is no way to stretch it and glue it. Best to go with laminate? Vinyl flooring tiles or vinyl planks, carpet or what? Any ideas happily accepted.....
> 
> thx


I replaced the flooring in our Outback with TrafficMaster Vinyl Plank flooring. It has tabs that overlap and you just make your cuts to fit with a utility knife and stick them together. It floats (not sealed down) so it can expand and contract with the seasons. Works great and it too5 about a long afternoon to install.

*TrafficMaster Allure Ultra 7.5 in. x 47.6 in. Allure Ultra Vintage Oak Natural Resilient Vinyl Plank Flooring

*
[/quote]

Any chance you have a picture of this mod???


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes, please provide a photo of your work. Did you remove the old flooring before installing the new flooring or did you install the new flooring right over the old ? What about the floor trim at the wall & cabinets, did you remove and reinstall it?

Thanks,


----------

